# Timberland website



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Someone was asking about a new Timberland van and Timberlands website. The website has now been updated quite a lot although still not quite finished. Even a few second hand ones on there.

Motorhomer

www.timberlandmotorhomes.com


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Well, I don't know about not quite finished: it's a mess: No pictures of new Timberland 'vans: no downloadable brochure: difficult to negotiate website: they are supposed to have employed a professional website developer who asked for opinions / suggestions and even came on this forum:

well; if that is the best they can do .........

....it has been like that for weeks by the way; with no progress.

Harvey


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Timberland*

Greetings,

We went to Timberland with an interest in an Autotrail Apache 700, and they said that they would talk to Autotrail to see if they could supply the necessary parts to modify the rear storage area of this vehicle and call me back.

So far no contact, I have phoned twice and they promised to get back to me but no one has yet..................

.......... they must be busy! :? :?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

ingram said:


> Well, I don't know about not quite finished: it's a mess: No pictures of new Timberland 'vans: no downloadable brochure: difficult to negotiate website: they are supposed to have employed a professional website developer who asked for opinions / suggestions and even came on this forum:
> 
> well; if that is the best they can do .........
> 
> ...


I wouldn't go so far as you Harvey.

Whilst it's v odd that there are no large pictures of their own vans you can at least click on their layouts and get an enlarged view. I also find it odd to have a supposed road 'test' that appears to have been written by their own staff.
The links to other manufacturers websites aren't active yet, but you can find the links via Google anyway. I rather frown on the link to manufacturers sites 'cos you can see them independently anyway. What I'd rather see is a dealer producing their own pages on each franchise along with good pictures and layouts etc of the new vans they have in stock. That would really help the punter.
If you remember the site from a few months ago when it was moribund the improvement is dramatic.

Andy


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

The thing is that, living in the south, I have no interest whatsoever in their stock of used 'vans, or their selling of new 'vans by other manufacturers. There are plenty of dealers locally for those.

What I am / may be interested in as a potential customer, is detailed descriptions, specifications, pictures, brochures of *Timberland* 'vans. The layouts are interesting but do not show what the interiors, or exteriors of the 'vans look like which is kind of important ........ I think that they have had long enough since the first announcement of employing a professional website developer and I really do find it very disappointing.

Harvey


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

ingram said:


> The thing is that, living in the south, I have no interest whatsoever in their stock of used 'vans, or their selling of new 'vans by other manufacturers. There are plenty of dealers locally for those.
> 
> What I am / may be interested in as a potential customer, is detailed descriptions, specifications, pictures, brochures of *Timberland* 'vans. The layouts are interesting but do not show what the interiors, or exteriors of the 'vans look like which is kind of important ........ I think that they have had long enough since the first announcement of employing a professional website developer and I really do find it very disappointing.
> 
> ...


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

motorhomer2 said:


> There is a button to press on on their website for a brochure & spec.
> 
> Motorhomer


Yes, I know. But they want my name, address, 'phone number, and e-mail address to send me a hardcopy brochure; .... presumably.

I tried to use their 'contact us' page to send them a (polite) comment about the website but they wanted my personal details before I could send it!

I want to be able to look at some illustrations / brochures online: I can't even see a picture of a Timberland 'van on the website: that is quite ridiculous.

I don't want to give a company my personal details just so I can get a picture of their product.

I am not making any criticism of Timberland products but their website is rubbish ... and after they have employed a professional website developer, to boot.

Harvey


----------

